# Billing 99213 & I&D 10060



## rbrisendine (Jan 8, 2012)

Taken care of.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Notes?*

A couple of points:

1. Why are you asking your questions in the *Modifiers* forum instead of the *E/M* forum?
2. Please post scrubbed notes for each of these encounters so folks here can begin to answer your questions.

Thanks,


----------

